# cadenas demarage



## the_rock93 (19 Décembre 2009)

bonjour voulant formater mon ibook g4 j'ai commencé a essayer de démarrer sur le cd mais lorsque j'essaye il m'affiche une sorte de cadenas avec un champs pour écrire donc je voudrai savoir comment faire pour l'enlever et enfin formater
MErci


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir



_EDIT: non rien. Une fausse bonne idée... J'avais pensé au mot de passe OpenFirmware, mais celui-ci doit normalement empêcher de booter sur le CD sans rien demander._


----------



## havez (19 Décembre 2009)

Mettre le mot de passe?


----------



## the_rock93 (19 Décembre 2009)

heu oui  j'arrive bien a allez sur le bureau et tout mais le problème se pose lorsque je veux booter sur un dvd au démarrage(touche alt enfoncer...)


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Décembre 2009)

Pour booter sur le CD, c'est sur la touche C qu'il faut appuyer, me semble-t-il.


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir
Je confirme 
Sinon laissé le dvd monter sur le systeme, et demarrer avec


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2009)

the_rock93 a dit:


> bonjour voulant formater mon ibook g4 j'ai commencé a essayer de démarrer sur le cd mais lorsque j'essaye il m'affiche une sorte de cadenas avec un champs pour écrire donc je voudrai savoir comment faire pour l'enlever et enfin formater
> MErci


ca ?







si c'est ca 
c'est l'open firmware
qui bloque des choses sauf si tu rentres le mot de passe ...de l'open firmware  à coté du cadenas
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1352?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

